# Adobe Australia



## happycranker (Feb 14, 2013)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Adobe has cut the price of its cloud-based offering in Australia ahead of appearing before the IT pricing inquiry, but don't do the same for down loadable versions of its software. I guess it is a start as I know many countries outside of the US suffer from this same unnecessary price hike. Both Apple and Microsoft are still not responding to request to do the same, so they all have been summoned to an Senate inquiry.

Hopefully something will come of it?




[/FONT]


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 14, 2013)

Let's keep this positive please mate!!! No one has any idea why Adobe have cut the price for CC and speculation on motives is a topic for other forums.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2013)

I certainly wouldn't complain if they reduce the UK pricing.  We'll see!


----------



## happycranker (Mar 22, 2013)

*An update as Adobe are at the inquiry toady, some relevant points so far.*

*12.08pm AEDST*: So is there any justification for the pricing disparity in terms of the costs of the material packaging? Jones wants to know why the Student edition of PhotoShop is 24% less in Australia than in the US and the Standard edition 41% more. Adobe begins to bring up Creative Cloud and Jones calls it evasive and asks to move on.
*12.11pm AEDST*: Adobe submission about the creation of intellectual property being a significant cost has merit says Jones, but how is cost shared around the Adobe subsidiaries? Are we, as Australians, paying this IP cost more than anywhere else? Adobe still citing the box issues: the physical shipping and storage is the cost. No one is pointing out that the cost disparity also involves digital downloads not just boxed copies.


----------



## happycranker (Jun 13, 2013)

Well that did no good what so ever, even though I knew it would not! Upgrade to LR5 US price $79 in Australia 99 AUD!

I wonder how much of the tax payers money was wasted on the senate inquiry, all to no avail.......


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 13, 2013)

Do your Adobe prices include sales taxes Peter?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 13, 2013)

Exchange rates roughly...
US$79 ~ AU$99
US$79 ~ NZ$100

I have to pay AU$99  which is NZ$118

This forum is probably not the place to make a complaint though


----------



## Jack Henry (Jun 14, 2013)

Actually the exchange rate is closer to
 US$79 = AU$82


----------

